
iinnovate - A brilliant collection of entreprenuer/business interviews - reitzensteinm
http://iinnovate.blogspot.com/
======
reitzensteinm
Eric Schmidt, Andy Grove, Chris Larsen (Prosper.com), Randy Komisar (Kleiner
Perkins), Ed Catmull (Pixar), Debra Dunn (Hewlett Packard), Geoffrey Moore
(Crossing the Chasm), Alex Tai (Virgin Galactic)... I wonder how these guys
land these interviews, week after week.

~~~
bootload
stanford alumni?

